
Show HN: Navigable Music Graph - calebwr
https://theshfl.com/
======
calebwr
I posted this maybe 6 months ago, but it has changed a ton since then, and I'd
really like some feedback, so I'm trying again.

I've built a large graph of album recommendations (mostly from music critics,
but also from musicians and interesting lists I've found on the web) and made
it navigable as a website. It's ultimately a big random sampler, but
structured as a graph that can be explored in a lot of different ways. You can
just sample from a particular music critic, for example, or from a music
critic's jazz recommendations, or blues music from the 30's, new wave music
from the 80's, just albums on the Warp label, just death metal, etc. I've
basically tried to connect the albums in every way they could be connected
(recorded year, people who recommended it, genre, label) and make it easy to
just browse and explore. Most are linked to a streaming location,
Spotify/Apple Music/Bandcamp etc so you can just try something out quickly. I
built it in the first place just because I wanted something like it, but it
really works better than I had anticipated and I think other people could get
into it so I hope a few of you try it out. Any kind of feedback would be
highly appreciated.

